# BFP!



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't believe it I got a   after 2 years of trying.  I am so excited and worried.

Why I think it happened was because:
I went back on the Tesco GI diet
We got the timing right and enjoyed BMS (Which we found isnt always easy)
I had accupuncture again but it was a late summer balance

Still can't believe it!

GL to you all


----------



## Jessi (Sep 7, 2006)

That GREAT!  Don't be overly too worried... ENJOY this time! Congrats!!!!!!!!!

Jessi


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Vik. I've replied to your PM but just wanted to say congratulations again.

If you don't mind me asking how much did you lose on the GI diet, and does it cost to join the Tesco one?

So pleased for you. Keep me posted as to how you're getting on.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Huge Congratulations for you BFP xxxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS  ON YOUR BFP LOTS OF     and lets hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy 

Gail xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations, wishing you a happy healthy and enjoyable pregnancy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow top news - I remember you and I posting on the complimentary therapies thread about acupuncture and it certainly seems to have done the trick with you!! (I've been having it since May but still no bfp yet!)

Here's wishing you lots of   and   for the next 9 months!!

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats , Stay well, enjoy your time, hopefully were all next in line.
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP - relax and enjoy yourself

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Huge congrats Vikster! You must be on  ! Take care

xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations have a happy nine months!!!         
strawbs xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Fantastic News - Huge Congratulations


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

congratulations !!

  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Vikster! Wow!  Another acupuncture BFP!  I'm thrilled for you - wishing you all the best


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

on your   Vikster, it's really encouraging news for a clomid newbie like me, here's wishing you a healthy and very happy 9 months 

Sam


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

confrats on your BFP

Emma xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations from Juniper
x


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Vikster did you conceve while having a break from clomid??


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO  

only just seen this hun! 

 on your  

love
suzie xxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Hiya all 

Thanks so much for the messages.

Parkes, in answer to your question it was my first month back on the clomid after 2 months off the clomid.  I stopped taking the metformin this cycle as I couldn't get on with it.

 to you all!

Take care vik


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Vik,

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!   

* It's an amazing feeling isnt it?! but i also know its worrying. I've actually replied to you on another board as well.

Take care and enjoy...

Jo xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------

